# Moelders' Bf 109s



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

Another thread for pics, this time of Werner Moelders' bf 109s, grabbed off the web, books and wherever. Anybody want to add some, feel free. Most here are from Bundesarchiv with a few from collectors sights which I've left the copyright stamp. A few had no origin.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice collection of pics....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

A few pics with Galland and some profiles.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 10, 2010)

It's a shame he didn't survive the war
I'm sure he and characters like Nowotny had stories to tell


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 10, 2010)

Some more of Moelders.


































SG+GW


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Beau. And a few more including one from his time in the Legion Condor.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2010)

Good selection....

....there are many more though!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm trying to find them. Really going through my library and the net, but not much out there. Hartmann is even more sparse.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

Newsreel Archive - 1941 Lufteinsatz Im Osten / Werner MöLders

Not that many but apologies if they are here.


----------



## imalko (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's one more (Claes Sundin's work): Werner Mlders


----------



## imalko (Feb 11, 2010)

... And another from Jagdwaffe book series:


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2010)

found another...........


----------



## vesthepes (Jun 3, 2010)

Excellent photos,thanks for sharing


----------



## Wotan (Feb 8, 2011)

My pic for aviation magazine


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2011)

OH ! I do like that Wotan..Very nice...got any more to show us??


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2011)

Good stuff guys! Great profile Wotan.


----------



## Wotan (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all!. 



Wayne Little said:


> OH ! I do like that Wotan..Very nice...got any more to show us??



where is the place where they were placed
Luftwaffe Aircraft Camouflage and Markings?

I'm not all I can show


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2011)

Wotan said:


> Thank you all!.
> 
> where is the place where they were placed
> Luftwaffe Aircraft Camouflage and Markings?
> ...



Set up a thread if you have more profiles to share, probably in the current section we are in...."Wotan's Aircraft profiles" might be a suitable title..


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2011)

But please, resize them down to maximum of 820 pixels in their width before posting. These large images can't be seen fully on many screens


----------



## AARP Hurricane (Feb 18, 2011)

Recent expired eBay auctions.

I guess there isn't an oil stain not photographed on this plane. probably THE most photographed aircraft in the Luftwaffe!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice stuff here. But I ask again for resizing down all large pictures before posting.


----------



## imalko (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wanted to note the same thing myself. You do post very interesting pictures mate, but you post them too large. Should resize them a bit before posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pics...one there I hadn't seen before!


----------



## P-40K-5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Werner Mölders in my opinion was one of the if not thee greatest Luftwaffe pilot.
awesome pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2011)

and another.....


----------



## Wotan (May 11, 2011)

Njaco said:


> and another.....



He is the same.






Later, this aircraft flew Beck and Lutzow
Winter 41-42 this plane who carried a black number "3" was shot down


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2011)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2011)

I'll say ! Note the W.Nr on the last shot, has the factory prefix and the '109' prefix - not often seen, and obviously not the same bird as the F1. An F2 with the external strengthening strips - bur which one ?!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2011)

s a few more of his Freidrich...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2011)

and a pic of his crash site in the He 111......


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2011)

Good stuff Chris, thanks. Second from last shot in the main post - I don't think that's one of his, it looks like a 'G' (large 'smooth' wheels, possibly no 'quarter light' on the windscreen etc), and note what looks like the Naxos or similar fairing on the belly.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes I see that now but check the second pic in the post - its the same machine.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2011)

I love these picture threads you put together Chris. Much appreciated!


----------



## Wizzo (Jun 28, 2011)

The writing on the back of this one indicates it was taken in August 1941.

Chuck


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Chuck!

T-Bolt, I'm gonna try a few more.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2011)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

from "The Luftwaffe At War" by Michael Payne


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2012)

a few profile pics.

Terry, did you notice the color of the cowling of the F-1 SG+ in the pics above?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2012)

Good stuff Chris, and yes, I noted the yellow cowling.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2012)

Could that be a replacement cowling from an Emil?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2012)

No Chris, the 'Emil' cowling was a different shape and size, with a 'square' supercharger intake and ducting. It's a standard 'Friedrich' cowling, and almost certainly yellow in colour, the dark colour (often mistaken for red) being the effect of the orthochromatic film used, or possibly a B&W print from a colour negative, made on ordinary B&W 'Bromide' paper. (also seen on the lower half of the rudder.)
It's very possible that it is the same aircraft as shown in the photo below it, before the winkel was painted, but after removal of the factory delivery code letters.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2012)

a few more...sources unknown..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

The first pic is Molder's Bf 109 which he crashed on 8 September 1939 in Wolfersweiler because of engine failure.





Next is a larger, cleaner pic of the first pic posted on this thread....





and one last one..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2014)

A few more. Sources unknown......................

.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 21, 2014)

Notice the one pic has him flying a number 6?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wotan (May 9, 2015)

My last corrected drawing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

Top work there Vlad..


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2015)




----------

